
Donald Trump used a Gmail address to secure the POTUS Twitter handle - artsandsci
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/26/14400198/donald-trump-twitter-potus-gmail-security
======
jrnichols
Articles like this are why i stopped reading anything from Vox media. They're
rabid in their quest to be anti-Trump.

Trump didn't do anything. The National Archives takes care of the Twitter feed
stuff.

[http://www.popsugar.com/news/What-Happens-POTUS-Twitter-
Acco...](http://www.popsugar.com/news/What-Happens-POTUS-Twitter-
Account-42913360)

~~~
alphabettsy
I'm not a big Vox fan, but the article you linked doesn't explain why they
were using a Gmail account. The Nat. Archive handled the archiving of the
Obama Admin's tweets. They are not in charge of the Trump admin's securing the
account once it was handed over.

